# Problème Airdrop entre mac et ipad ou iphone



## rudeboyfred (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour

Je ne comprends pas en cliquant sur "airdrop" dans le finder, airdrop ne "voit" ni mon ipad ni mon iphone. Alors que de ipad à iphone il n'y a pas de problème.
Je précise que j'ai activé la fonction sur mes idevice et que le bluetooth et le wifi de mon imac sont activés (wifi sur la même borne).
Config : imac27 late 2009, ipad mini 2 et iphone 5S

Voilà si vous pouvez m'éclairer...
Merci d'avance

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h46 ----------

Dernière précision : en sélectionnant un fichier et en utilisant l'icône "partager les éléments sélectionnés", il y a une petite fenêtre pop up qui s'ouvre et me signalant : "la personne est introuvable".


----------



## guacas (23 Octobre 2014)

rudeboyfred a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je ne comprends pas en cliquant sur "airdrop" dans le finder, airdrop ne "voit" ni mon ipad ni mon iphone. Alors que de ipad à iphone il n'y a pas de problème.
> Je précise que j'ai activé la fonction sur mes idevice et que le bluetooth et le wifi de mon imac sont activés (wifi sur la même borne).
> ...



J'ai ouvert une discussion il y a quelques jours, j'ai exactement le même soucis.
Mon MacBook n'est pas reconnu par mon iPhone ni mon iMac mais mon macbook reconnait ces derniers.

Pour ma part là où c'est etrange c'est que si j'allume les 3 appareils sur airdrop en même temps, là mon macbook pro est reconnu.

Je pense que le soucis vient de yosemite sur les MacBook, on verra pour la prochaine maj.


----------

